# Portable Baitwell Design



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>Posted this on the WTB baitwell thread but figured I would give it some attention here as well...

Here are some pics of a baitwell I built out of a 30 gal plastic drum. Iuse it exclisivelyfor keeping bream and shad alive on long Flathead Catfish nights and Tournaments. I cut about 8" out of the drum and rebolted the lid back on. I Used a cutting board(doubles as a cutting board:letsparty) and stainless hinges for a hatch and bungy to keep it tight. Also installed a LED light in one lid access hole and my in-flow connection is on the other access hole with a pipe that feeds down to the bottom of the well forcing freshwater up. I used a 3/4" pipe hooked to a small bilge that feeds the well freshwater at 350gph from the side of your boat. Ithen installed a discharge wier using 1" ball valve(flow control)on the other side at about 8" from the welltop and the black feeder hose that runs out the side . There is also a filtered bildge inside the bottom of the well keeping water turned at 500gph along with a 12 volt Air Pump(hanging on the side)with a big airstone installed in the bottom of the well supplying fresh Oxygen to the bottom(very important) when needed. I put handles on the sides using rope and extra tubing for comfort. I have ran this well many times for 36 hours straight and successfully kept 30+ big Bream alive for that time with no cassulties nor slowing them down. All connections are made to a 12volt deep cycle battery which will last for 24. Everything also tucks away neatly for transport. If anyone wants to check it out or got questions feel free.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Figured I would throw it to the top one more time since I posted it yeterday morning and it moved out with very little attention.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Man that right there has got to be one of the most WT things I've ever seen, but she sure is purty, good idea. It also beats my cube cooler bait well. Good job


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job, I bet it does the trick, also looks like a great project.


----------

